# Peach BBQ Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

16 oz of peach halves drained
1/2 cup of packed brown sugar
1/3 cup of ketchup
1/3 cup of vinegar
2 tblsp soy sauce
2 garlic cloves chopped
2 tsp fresh ginger root chopped
1 tsp salt
Dash of fresh ground black pepper

Put all of the ingredients in a blender and blend on high until smooth. You can use then or chill for later.


----------

